# zu Hülfe!  Goldfisch- Notfall!



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Gerade hab ich ein Goldi entdeckt ( Mädel) das gestern von den Kerlen ganz gut gejagt wurde...  nun trieb sie apathisch am Ufer rum.. alle Schuppen weg ( sie war mal rot)   und schwer gefleddert....  


so einen schlimmem Zustand hatte noch kein Fisch bei uns nach der Laichzeit :-(


ich finde gerade über die Suche nix Vernünftiges, deshalb meine Frage:

ich würde gerne wegen der Verletzungen ein Salzbad machen, sie sitzt gerade in einem Aquarium mit Lufthebefilter... ( 60 cm)     wieviel Salz muss/ kann ich dazu geben??


..oder lieber was anderes als Zugabe? 



LG Susanne


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

Du kannst die arme langsam erst mal auf 0,3% setzen.
Die Lüftung ist gut, damit genug O2 da ist und täglich WW.


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

supi, danke... hmm.. war in Mathe ziemlich mies...    stimmt das, dass das dann bei gut 50 Litern 150 Gramm Salz sind???  kommt mir so viel vor


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

Das passt schon.


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

na< gut, dann werd ich sie mal ,,einsalzen".. Danke schön! werd hier über die hoffentliche Genesung berichten


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

Leider ist sie heut nacht verstorben....


----------



## Rik (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

oje...


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

Schade :knuddel


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

..der einzige Trost sind ihre Nachkommen, die ich gerade separat aufziehe.....    vielleicht ist da ja was Schönes bei... es haben sich nämlich an der Laichbürste nicht nur Koi sondern auch die Goldis gütlich getan....  nun muss ich abwarten, was was wird


----------



## walter101 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

sehr schade

gruß Walter


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

Das ablaichen ist ähnlich anstrengend für die Fische wie ein kalter Winter.
Viel Spass mit den Nachkommen. Die verursachen eine Menge an Arbeit aber es ist die Mühe wert.


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

jaa....  __ merk ich schon....    aber macht Spass, den Kleinen beim Wachsen zuzugucken....   sind schon ein paar ganz schöne Brocken dabei ( ich vermute das sind die Koi)


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

Die kleine brauchen in den ersten Wochen viel Zuwendung.
Habe täglich Lebendfutter aus dem Teich gefischt, damit sie sich optimal entwickeln.
Danach kann ich eine Regentonne mit Wasserflöhen empfehlen.
Die brauchen nur Hefe als Futter und sind eine gute Nahrung für die kleinen Fische.


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

aber wo bekomme ich Wasserflöhe her?   ich geh schon immer mit dem feinen Kescher am Ufer lang und wechsel alle paar Tage das Wasser gegen neues aus dem Teich, da sind ja auch Tierchen drin...


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

Wasserflöhe kannst du im guten AQ Fachhandel oder im Internet bestellen.
Letztes Jahr hätte ich dir gerne eine Portion abgegeben.

Die ganz kleinen Tierchen für den Anfang kann man Nachts noch erkennen, die schwimmen in der Regel in den Fadenalgen oder vor einer Unterwasserlampe.
Feiner Kescher mag für die ersten 6 wochen noch zu grob sein, da ist ein ganz feines Sieb nötig.

Alternativ kann man auch Artemia Eier ansetzen. Die sind klein und eine gute Nahrung für die Frischlinge.

Nach 6-8 Wochen kann man dann auch schon mit feinen Aufzuchtfutter beifüttern.


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: zu Hülfe!   Goldfisch- Notfall!*

supi, werd die wohl bestellen, der nächste zooladen ist hier 45 km weit weg   .. Artemia hab ich vielleicht sogar noch in meiner Aquarien kiste...


----------

